# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Laserowa korekcja wady wzroku

## aerobird

Witam,
Chciałbym zrobić laserową korekcję wady wzroku. Jestem krótkowidzem i obecnie noszę szkła OP -4 i OL -4 oraz OP i OL -0,5 cylinder. Na ostatniej wizycie byłem prawie 3 lata temu i wtedy po 4 latach przed tatą wiztytą wada została skorygowana nieznacznie i okulista powiedział, że wada się stabilizuje. Czytałem, że do zabiegu wada musi być stabilna. Na dzień dzisiejszy wydaje mi się, że nie widzę jakoś specjalnie ostro, z resztą po zmianie szkieł 3 lata temu nie było jakieś specjalnie dużej poprawy, a nawet wydaje mi się, że w poprzednich okularach widzę trochę lepiej. Pytanie to czy najpierw iść na wizytę i zbadać wzrok i potem na czy od razu umawiać się na wizytę kwalifikacyjną ? Nie ciachałbym robić nowych okularów na chwilę, ale z drugiej strony jak okulista stwierdzi, że wada nie stabilna to odpadnę podczas kwalifikacji.Chyba, że pojęcie stabilnej wady jest dosyć szerokie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przede wszystkim , z tego co pamiętam, to w Optegrze przy Lentivu jesli nie zakwalifikujesz się na zaden zabieg to oddaja kase za wizyte kwalifikacyjną - ALE musisz się upewnić.

----------


## celinaPi

Hej , wiadome ,ze najpierw musisz iść do lekarza by ocenić czy wada sie ustabilizowała czy nie . I zgadzam się z powyzszym , jak nie zakwalifkujesz się do zabiegu w Lentivu , to wtedy dostajesz zwrot pieniędzy . A co do samego zabiegu , to Lentivu jest chyba najbardziej bezpieczną metodą laserowej korekcji wzroku . Przede wszytskim co ważne , ze wraca sie do normalnego zycia już nastpęnego dnia  :Wink:

----------


## parafa

a masz już wybranego jakiegoś lekarza okulistę? poszukaj najpierw dobrego specjalisty, najlepszego w tym fachu a dopiero potem podejmij decyzję o klinice, w której lekarz będzie przyjmował.

----------


## kudłaty

Dobry specjalista owszem - bardzo się liczy w tym temacie. Na przykład słyszałem wiele dobrego o doktor Wierzbowskiej Joannie. Zdaje się Warszawa to będzie.

----------


## iska

Ja miałam robione Lentivu we Wrocławiu u lek. Piotra Marszalika i faktycznie na drugi dzień było już wszystko super. Nic nie bolało i taki super efekt. To faktycznie najnowocześniejsza metoda, nic dziwnego, że odchodzi się od Lasika, gdzie to nie laser robi zabieg a lekarz... na takie cos bym się chyba nie zdecydowała, jednak ręka zawsze może zadrżeć nie to co laser. Ale naprawdę polecam Lentivu, bo nie trzeba rezygnować z aktywnego trybu życia a dla wielu z na to na pewno ważne!

----------


## Strefa-Soczewek

Witam Wszystkich Użytkowników na forum. O ile się nie mylę to jest już kilka podobnych tematów dotyczących laserowej korekcji wady wzroku i uważam, że podstawą będzie opinia lekarza prowadzącego czy akurat w naszym przypadku jest to niezbędny zabieg.

----------


## Pencil

no to rzecz wiadoma ,ze najlepiej oceni lekarz , kazdy tylko dzieli sie doświadczeniami jak to wygląda . a zabieg lentivu jest totalnie bezinwazyjna metodą , zwłaszcza np w takim porównaniu do lasik ( tutaj ze tak powie troche dłuzej sie do siebie dochodziło , czesciej występował zespuł suchego oka itd )przy lentivu tego nie ma . na nsteony dzień po zabiegu mogłam sobie isc do pracy na dobrą sprawę iść na zakupy a 3dni później lecieć w odwiedziny do londynu do siostry  :Wink:

----------


## njur

no wlasnie czytałam o lentivu i nawet zgłosiłam sie do optegry na konsultacje. mam nadzieję ze sie załapie na taki zabieg bo jest to dla mnie doskonałe rozwiązanie. będe mogła szybko wrócić do normalnego funkcjonowania!

----------


## tola222

ja miałam niedawno zabieg kwalifikacyjny, bo koleżanka miała podobną wadę wzroku, co ja i tak zachwalała Lentivu, ze aż mnie zmotywowała do pozbycia się wreszcie okularów! Nie mogę się już doczekać aż pójdę biegać bez okularów, całe szczęście faktycznie po tym zabiegu szybko dochodzi się do siebie, więc to nastąpi już niedługo

----------


## Kejta

oo super! widac to Lentivu jest na prawdę dobrą opcją. a długo czekałaś na spotkanie kwalifikacyjne?

----------


## zawalka

na takie spotkanie różnie się czeka, zalezy w którym mieście i w jakich godzinach...ja czekałam 2 tygodnie. wiec nie było żle :Smile:  po porstu zapisz sie i cierpliwie czekaj!

----------


## soksana88

Jeżeli autorze watku masz po - 4 dipotrie na jedno i drugie oko , to bez problemu ,ze tak sie wyraze łapiesz się na zabieg lentivu . Ja załapałam się teraz na promocje , która była do 10 grudnia w optegrze.Ja miałam po -3 dioptrie . Dobrze bo jestem juz po zabiegu , chciałam miec t załatwione jeszcze przed świetami .

----------


## Kumata

Na pewno warto. Moja mama miała taką korektę robioną w Spektrum we Wrocławiu i jest bardzo zadowolona. Zarówno z podejścia lekarzy jak i personelu, ale też z efektów.

----------


## Strefa-Soczewek

Odnośnie laserowej korekty wady wzroku, to na forum było już kilka podobnych tematów i niemal w każdym z nich opinie są pozytywne, na podstawie Użytkowników którzy maja już ten zabieg za sobą, więc wg mnie również warto z niego skorzystać jeżeli tylko mamy taką możliwość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany_lola15

ja się bardzo bałam zabiegu, choć wiedziałam, że przecież laserem to na pewno wszystko będzie ok i nie będzie bolało, no ale takie głupie myśli zawsze mam więc norma. Aż się zdziwiłam na zabiegu, bo  nic nie poczułam i czekałam aż będzie ten laser hah A miałam Lentivu i bardzo polecam, jak uprawiacie sport i ogólnie zależy Wam na szybkim dojściu do siebie, bo nie ma żadnego nieprzyjemnego uczucia na drugi dzień.

----------


## Believe

Apropo zabiegu lentivu , to tez własnie się wybieram , z  tego względu  ,ze bardzo denerwują mnie okulary , poza tym tym bardziej ,ze teraz laserową korekcje wzroku można kupić online  w sklepie optegry    :Wink: Jakas promocja chyba jest  :Wink:

----------


## Kubika

no własnie widziałam ze można kupić w esklepie. fajna opcja, podoba mi się , w szczegolności ze jęzeli się nei zakwalifikuję na zabieg to mam zwrot kosztów!

----------


## summersun

A ja z kolei nosiłam soczewki i tak to wyglądało że często występował u mnie zespół suchego oka niestety ;/ wgl często miałam podrażnienia . Ja już skorzystałam własnie z tego sklepu online optegry . Bardzo dobra opcja . Jutro wybieram sie  na badania kwalifikacyjne  :Wink: a potem zabieg lentivu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja już nie mogę się doczekać zabiegu. Już marzę o tym, żeby pójść na imprezę czy na siłownię bez soczewek.  Tez zdecydowałam się na metodę Lentivu w Optegrze, bo maja dobre opinie  :Smile:  Trzymajcie kciuki za mnie  :Smile:

----------


## 08nana

zazdroszcze wam , chciałaby,m miec chodz -4 na obie głaki, ja ma ponad -8 i ciagle sie pogarsza

----------


## Mandelka

a nie chcesz spróbować usunąć sobie tej wady?ja widziałam że nawet na Gruponie można znaleźć zabiegi np Lentivu w promo...a to akurat jest dobra okazja!

----------


## majka26

W przyszłym tygodniu mam umówioną wizytę kwalifikacyjną w Optegrze. Trochę się stresuję samym zabiegiem i jak będzie po. Czytałam opinie i wszyscy piszą, że jest ok, że szybko wracają do aktywności. Czy u Was też tak było, że do razu po zabiegu mogliście normalnie funkcjonować? Mam taką pracę, że nie mogę sobie pozwolić na l4 na kilka tygodni  :Frown:

----------


## aleandra7

też się mocno nad tym zastanawiam.Bardzo bym chciała poddać się temu zabiegowi, ale chyba jeszcze nie jestem gotowa

----------


## Frejzi

Wiadomo, każdy się boi. Ale myślę, że w dzisiejszych czasach nie ma czego się bać - jak w klinice mają dobry sprzęt, doświadczonych lekarzy to nie ma co się martwić. Ja robiłam w Optegrze we Wrocławiu i jestem zadowolona. Wcześniej nosiłam soczewki i jakoś nie było to dla mnie wtedy uciążliwe. A teraz widzę mega różnicę - nie muszę pamiętać, żeby nosić ze sobą płyn jak gdzieś wyjeżdżam, nie mam czerwonych oczu, jest dużo wygodniej bez soczewek  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyFela

Frejzi ma rację - nie ma co się bać. Zabieg nie boli a o ile większy komfort życia  :Wink:  W Lentivu świetne jest to, że po kilku dniach zapominasz, że kiedyś miałeś wadę wzroku a kilka dni wcześniej zabieg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lanberry

08nana - szkoda ,ze nikt Ci tutaj konkretniej nic nie napisał . Przede wszytskim np taki lentivu mozna zrobić przy wadzie od - 0,5 do bodajze -10. Tak coś mniej więcej pamietam . Ja miałam Lentivu przy -5 i -6 . Z tym ,ze jeżeli pogłębia c się wada to po prostu zawsze mozesz się przejść do okulisty , który Ci powie czy mozesz mieć laser czy nie . Ja zabieg miałam na początku kwietnia i kupiłam go w sklepie online optegry . Zaoszczędziłam ponad 2000 zł . Pobierasz sobie vocher do wizyty kwalifikacyjnej ( na nią masz też zniżke ), rezerwujesz wizyte  online i zabierasz vocher ze soba  :Wink:

----------


## Grzwka

> 08nana - szkoda ,ze nikt Ci tutaj konkretniej nic nie napisał . Przede wszytskim np taki lentivu mozna zrobić przy wadzie od - 0,5 do bodajze -10. Tak coś mniej więcej pamietam . Ja miałam Lentivu przy -5 i -6 . Z tym ,ze jeżeli pogłębia c się wada to po prostu zawsze mozesz się przejść do okulisty , który Ci powie czy mozesz mieć laser czy nie . Ja zabieg miałam na początku kwietnia i kupiłam go w sklepie online optegry . Zaoszczędziłam ponad 2000 zł . Pobierasz sobie vocher do wizyty kwalifikacyjnej ( na nią masz też zniżke ), rezerwujesz wizyte  online i zabierasz vocher ze soba


A szybko wróciłaś do "formy"? Bo chce mieć pewność, że potem nie będę miała kilku tygodni wyjętych z życiorysu, bez makijażu i bez sportu a podobno już na 2 dzień wszystko jest ok i nie ma dyskomfortu  :Smile:  Podzielisz się swoimi doświadczeniami?

----------


## Dzianina

Hej  :Wink:  może i ja przyłacze się do dyskusji. W moim przypadku wyglądało to tak , ze po zabiegu Lentivu i na nastepny dzień , mogłam swobodnie się już poruszać . jeżeli uprawiasz sport to nie będzie zadnego problemu . 7 dni po zabiegu możesz isc już na basen , a 4 tygodnie po mogłam swobodnie poruszać się po górach  :Wink:  wiec sama widzisz  :Wink:

----------


## kikii

Dzianina naprawdę tak szybko się wraca do sprawności? Chyba to mnie przekonało  :Big Grin:  Bałam się, że będę musiała leżeć i oszczędzać się, a na koniec czerwca mam zawody i nie mogę pozwolić sobie na takie bezrobocie  :Big Grin:  Widzę, że piszecie o Optegrze też myślałam o tej meotdzie Lentivu w sumie... A jakiego lekarza polecacie z Wrocławia z Optegry?

----------


## nikis

kikii ja polecam z Wrocławia lekarza Dominka Urama, miałam rok temu laserową korekcję i byłam mega zadowolona. Wcześniej czytałam dużo o klinikach i lekarzach i miał naprwde dobre opinie - przynajmniej rok temu  :Big Grin:  Teraz mój mąż chce zrobić sobie laserową korekcję, szukam czy od roku pojawiły się jakieś nowsze i lepsze metody, ale widziałam, że dalej chyba lentivu jest najlepsza i wszyscy polecają, więc chyba zostaniemy przy tej metodzie.  :Smile:

----------


## Kalla

ja jestem po Lentivu - świeżo co, bo dwa tygodnie. I co mogę powiedzieć że jestem bardzo zadowolona i to że szybko się ogarniasz po zabiegu. Tak na prawde na drugi czy trzeci dzień normalnie miałam makijaż, normalnie funkcjonowałąm. wszystko na prawdę git

----------


## Rozpik

ja wlasnie stoję przed wyborem zabiegu ale szczerze mówiąc ten Lentivu mnie kusi - ma jak dla mnie same plusy. Przede wszystkim jest bezbolesny - a to dla mnie główny argument!

----------


## Linkaa

moim zdaniem warto się decydować na Lentivu bo to bardzo dobry zbieg jest! poza tym widziałam że Optegra ma jakieś fajne ceny!

----------


## kuchik

no tak, można zaoszczędzić na Lentivu! dla mnie to bardzo fajne rozwiązanie!

----------


## Linda33

Hej  :Wink:  U mnie po laserze nie było żadnego problemu. Oczy bardzo szybko doszły do siebie. Zabieg został wykonany w poniedziałek, w niedzielę już pływałam  :Wink:

----------


## Salonoptyczny-Gdansk

Jeżeli chodzi o laserową korekcję wady wzroku to nie ma się czego obawiać, jest to bardzo skuteczny zabieg pod warunkiem że zostanie wykonany w dobrej klinice do której mamy zaufanie.

----------


## Nina Góra

No tak po Lentivu można już pójść na basen 7 dni po zabiegu  :Wink:  U mnie akurat w re wchodziło latanie samolotem . Jestem stweardessą więc dla mnie to było bardzo ważne by mieć taki zabieg po którym bardzo szybko będę mogła wrócić do pracy .No i wróciłam  :Wink:  I dzięki lentivu mogłam się cieszyć wzrokiem bez okularów  :Wink:

----------


## Aggiska

Tak, ta metoda zdecydowanie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem. i szczerze mówiąc w ogóle nie żałuję ze się na niego zdecydowałam. To był strzał w dziesiątkę! teraz świetnie widzę, bez okularów. pełen komfort!!

----------


## MrHilary-Sklep

Oczywiście jest to dobre i skuteczne rozwiązanie wielu problemów, natomiast trzeba znaleźć dobrego specjalistę lub klinikę w której zostanie przeprowadzony zabieg, od tego zacznijmy.

----------


## HairyTale

Laserowa korekcja wzrokuto jest ogromna wygoda  :Smile:  Wiem to bojestem po zabiegu lentivu w Optegrze w Łodzi  :Wink: . Generalnie to nie znam lepszej kliniki   :Wink:

----------


## Roses2015

Ja akurat trafiłam do kliniki Dziegielewska Instytutu Oka w Warszawie gdzie miałam laserową korekcje wzroku  metodą  Custom EBK o ile tak pamiętam mniej więcej. W każdym razie dzięki temu zabiegowi mogłam pójśc do policji  :Wink:

----------


## PatrycjaG

W Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka miałam laserową korekcje wzroku metodą EBK  :Wink:  cena  wporządku, trafiłam jeszcze  na jakąs promocję na wizyte kwailifikacyjną.

----------


## Deffka

no jak dla mnie to Optegra jest sprawdzonym miejscem. Lekarze są pomocni, zawsze wnikliwie i skrupulatnie przygotują do zabiegu. ja sama przez to przeszłam u nich i jestem bardzo zadowolona!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja akurat robiłam zabieg w Warszawie w nowym oddziale Vidium Medica. Zdecydowałam się na Smile (miałam do wyboru jeszcze Femtolasik). Po miesiącu jest już ok - widzę 100% i wada zeszła do 0. Żałuję tylko że tak późno się zdecydowałam.

----------


## JoinMe

Jestem po zabiegu Lentivu jakieś dwa miesiące. Miałam w Optegrze zabieg i powiem szczerze, że była to chyba najlepsza decyzja w moim życiu. Krótki okres rekonwalscencji, tydzień po zabiegu mogłam pędzić na basen  :Wink:

----------


## storra

Miałam korekcję wady wzorku w Warszawie w szpitalu Medicover metodą Lasek. Nie miałam dużej wady wzroku, oczy też raczej bez nadwrażliwości także mogłam na tą metodę się spokojnie zdecydować. Jasne, że się słuchałam lekarza, dr Cwalina był moim prowadzącym. Zabieg dobrze wspominam, nie zdążyłam się zdenerwować a już było po. Szybko do siebie doszłam. Nie bolały mnie oczy wcale.

----------


## Aśka45

Bardzo dobra klinika z dobrymi opiniami to Spektrum. Wykonują też zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku

----------


## Maliczka

ja sie zakwalifikowałam do zabiegu lentivu w Optegrze w katowicach, gdzie zreszta mieszkam. Bardzo jestem wdzięczna pani dr  Ewelinie Kowalczyk oraz panu dr Osuchowi.Miła atmosfera podczas kwalifikacji  oraz samego zabiegu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam przeprowadzony zabieg laserowy korekcji wzroku przez Ośrodek Okulistyki Klinicznej Spektrum. Duże doświadczenie lekarzy i miłe podejście do pacjenta, czyni ich godnych polecenia.

----------


## BeataSkorek

Miałam laserową korekcje wzroku, jeszcze udało mi się mieć ją przed tą całą wredną pandemią. Ja miałam akurat w Dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie. I miałam zabieg EBK  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mialam zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku w Krakowie. Zdecydowałam się na zabieg w Optegrze, ponieważ slyszlam, że mają dobre lasery i lekarzy z dużym doświadczeniem. Aktualnie jestem po zabiegu metodą  Lentivu. Bardzo szybko wróciłam po zabiegu do codziennych zajęć. A teraz życie bez okularów to serio zupełnie inne życie. 100% lepsze ????

----------


## MajaRadosz

> Ja mialam zabieg laserowej korekcji wzroku w Krakowie. Zdecydowałam się na zabieg w Optegrze, ponieważ slyszlam, że mają dobre lasery i lekarzy z dużym doświadczeniem. Aktualnie jestem po zabiegu metodą  Lentivu. Bardzo szybko wróciłam po zabiegu do codziennych zajęć. A teraz życie bez okularów to serio zupełnie inne życie. 100% lepsze ????


Hej, a u kogo miałaś robiony zabieg ? u pani dr Sacha ? Ja się właśnie przymierzam do wizyty kwalifikacyjnej, jeszcze trafiłam na super promocje, bo za wizytę kwlaifikacyjną nic kompletnie nie płacę  :Wink:

----------


## Try55

hej, ja miałam u dr Sacha robiony zabieg, z kolei moja kuzynka, która mieszka we Wrocławiu tez robiła zabieg w Optegrze, ale u pana dr Nawrota.

----------


## Rimulka

tak tak, we Wrocku także Nawrota w Optegrze polecam! moim zdaniem bardzo spoko klinika i dokładnie leczą! ja jestem bardzo zadowolona i myślę ze smiało moge polecić!

----------


## Hania77

Jestem po laserowej korekcji wzroku własnie wOptegrze  :Wink:  Trafiłam na super promocje gdzie generalnie za wizyte kwalifikacyjną nic nie płaciłam.

----------

